# Does wheel sealant actually work?



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

While I spend a fair bit of time looking after our two cars, I do have limited time. Anything that saves me time cleaning is good.

My BM wheels (160 style) are a bit tricky to clean and seem to attract muck at an alarming rate, so I clean them a lot.

To try and save myself time, I have used Poorboys wheel sealant on a number of occasions as well as trying spray on wheel protectant. In both cases, it doesn't seem to make ANY difference at all! It takes flipping ages to apply the sealant - cover wheels in it, wait until dry/misted, polish off.

Am I being thick or should I just stick to cleaning them regularly? IMO I have wasted a fair bit of money on them.

My wheels were fully refurbed recently - proper chemical strip, re-lacquer, etc so they look pretty much brand spanking new.


----------



## Deanvtec (Mar 3, 2008)

On some wheels yes on others no.
It makes some wheels easier to clean but certain cars like lexus's Isf then wheel sealants do absolutely zilch, same on some earlier GT-Rs, nothing is stopping that brake dust from eating into the finish apart cleaning the wheels after most journeys.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Wheel sealants do work, but only as well as any other sealant like EGP. They dont stop the wheels getting dirty of course, but will make it wipe off a little easier.

I suspect you're looking for that illusive product which will prevent the road grime from sticking in the first place. I seem to remember an Armourall product in the US being quite good, but also met with some skeptiscism.

Personally I find a quick wash down with shampoo every few days will prevent them getting too dirty in the first place. I really dont think there are any shortcuts to be had.


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I didn't get on great with poorboys durability wiseeither, maybe its worth trying G|Tech and their wheel sealant, seems to get great reviews on here.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

Depends how the surface is prepared in advance and also what sealant is used. 

Some cars will be more prone to heavy brake dust deposits but generally speaking you should notice a big difference using a sealant. 

Blackfire All Metal Sealant is excellent as is Swissvax Autobahn. Both very durable too.


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

Also be wary of what you clean your sealed wheels with. If you use the same strong concentration cleaner like Bilberry 1:4, you could be stripping the sealent off that you have just applied.


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

I've recently used Nanolex on mine, although haven't cleaned them since - should be giving the car a once over this weekend so will report back....


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Hmmm opinions seem mixed.

The wheels always get a very thorough clean and polish before applying and I follow the instructions to the letter. The pot says apply weekly and preferably apply 2-3 coats- I'm sorry but I simply do not have time to apply it that often! 

Maybe it works for a few days but that seems to be it.

Oh well - I'll put it down to experience! It does smell nice though. Will stick to regular cleaning.

Oddly enough my much simpler "Boost" alloys on the Landy Defender (5 spoke) are also a git to clean - not the shape, it's the finish. They aren't lacquered apparently and so grime really does stick to them. Not so critical to keep Landy wheels clean but it surprised me a bit.

The previous (and much mocked) Jimny we had before it had a MUCH better wheel finish.

Seems that alloy quality varies massively.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

335dAND110XS said:


> To try and save myself time, I have used Poorboys wheel sealant on a number of occasions as well as trying spray on wheel protectant. In both cases, it doesn't seem to make ANY difference at all! It takes flipping ages to apply the sealant - cover wheels in it, wait until dry/misted, polish off.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Good post; I've had similar thoughts. I've been using AG Alloy Wheel Seal, which doesn't seem to make any difference to how dirty they get. I was thinking of trying something like 'RimWax' but also heard mixed reviews.

My investigations so far are that a sealant will be better than a wax because of the temperatures the wheels reach. I did try some of my werkstat acryllic trigger, but that doesn't seem to perform any differently to the Autoglym.

I will say in both their defences though, that the dirt does wash off relatively easily, although it still requires a touch-clean.

I am willing to try another product when the AG runs out, because I think some protection is better than none. Would also be interested in what others recommend.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

im using Jetseal 109 on mine it doesnt stop the dirt sticking but it certainly makes them easy to clean


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

John - I was going to use the Iron X I got from you this weekend on the wife's car (it has some orange dots on the paintwork). Would you advise using Iron X on the wheels on a regular basis? I was going to give them another spray of the AG Alloy wheel Seal.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

John - clean with snow foam (using E140 PW) then rinse/blast with my PW then dry and polish them with a microfibre cloth. I've not got Bilberry wheel cleaner so I'd probably apply this now too.

The shape of my wheels doesn't help to be honest - loads of spokes as in this pic (sorry about the tyres - sorted them after I took the pic!):










I then apply with an old cloth - just cover them, allow around 10 mins to dry to a hazy finish then polish it off. The whole process takes not far off an hour (and gives me backache!). If I have to repeat this again then reapply every couple of months, I think I'll stick to just keeping them as clean as I can!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

wheel sealants work end of... there is no mixed opinion, just depends what sealant you are using, some last longer than others. Obviously a poor product or poor prep work would make people think otherwise. (AG wheel sealant in the spray can is the worst i have come across, doesnt even last a week :lol: but does give the wheels a nice shine i thought, good for a show)

Anyway, have a look at my gtechniq review, cleaned the wheels with shampoo and cold water only over the winter, still clean up like new now...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=189099


----------



## Scoggs (Jan 4, 2011)

I have used both Swissvax and G Techniq and have to say they are both very good. G Techniq is certainly more durable though it seems... I have also tried some cheaper sealants and they just aren't worth the effort...

It took 6 hours to decontaminate and seal 4 wheels (wheels off and fully sealed) but it was worth the effort as I just pressure wash them off now... The car is only a year old and Iron X made a huge difference. I can not reccomend it highly enough, as your sealant will only be as good as the surface it is bonding to.. :buffer:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

RCZ said:


> John - I was going to use the Iron X I got from you this weekend on the wife's car (it has some orange dots on the paintwork). Would you advise using Iron X on the wheels on a regular basis? I was going to give them another spray of the AG Alloy wheel Seal.


You can use Iron X regularly if required: if you fully decontaminate the wheels and then get them properly sealed anc clean them regularly, there should be little need to use Iron X regularly.

Obviously, wheels will be more prone to ferrous contamination than bodywork so maybe a quarterly application of Iron X would suffice.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

335dAND110XS said:


> John - clean with snow foam (using E140 PW) then rinse/blast with my PW then dry and polish them with a microfibre cloth. I've not got Bilberry wheel cleaner so I'd probably apply this now too.
> 
> The shape of my wheels doesn't help to be honest - loads of spokes as in this pic (sorry about the tyres - sorted them after I took the pic!):
> 
> ...


Your wheels are intricate , but not impossible, a few months is as good as you may expect from any product really 
I have tried a few potions AG wheel seal, and various waxes along with paint sealant, wheels do have a hard time being low to the ground and exposed to brake dust, surprisingly I'd say one of the better ones to use was Williams f1 carnauba polish or TW precision wax, but remember anything on them is better than nothing, and more often than not the wheels will clean with a 1:10 mix of shampoo.
As for the back ache, what posture are you adopting? Legs straight or in a crouch position like you are having a no.2


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

335dAND110XS said:


> John - clean with snow foam (using E140 PW) then rinse/blast with my PW then dry and polish them with a microfibre cloth. I've not got Bilberry wheel cleaner so I'd probably apply this now too.
> 
> The shape of my wheels doesn't help to be honest - loads of spokes as in this pic (sorry about the tyres - sorted them after I took the pic!):
> 
> I then apply with an old cloth - just cover them, allow around 10 mins to dry to a hazy finish then polish it off. The whole process takes not far off an hour (and gives me backache!). If I have to repeat this again then reapply every couple of months, I think I'll stick to just keeping them as clean as I can!


I think an application or Iron X and maybe claying the wheels will help make the surface more slick and also allow better bonding of sealant. Might be worth setting aside a full day just to do the job right: in the long run I suspect that'll be a time saver plus with the wheels off the car, you'll be able to work at a more manageable level - eg on work bench.

We always apply sealant with a foam pad as you'll probably find you get a thinner coat and more even coverage. 5 to 10 minutes should be sufficient curing time.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

To the OP, have you tried using something like Dodo Juice Red Mist, to top-up the protection on your wheels? It's a really easy spray-on, wipe-off product and saves a lot of time.

I regularly use it to top-up the protection on my alloys and find it makes cleaning them a lot easier on the weekly wash.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

The OP need Opti Seal makes sealing nightmare alloys easy:thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

My poorboys got used on my uPVC windows the last time out.

It attracts dust (that is very easy to wipe off, granted) but it attracts it none the less.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Ross said:


> The OP need Opti Seal makes sealing nightmare alloys easy:thumb:


what do you use to wash your wheels? and how long before you reapply? what prep?

i ask as i have tried opti-seal and wasnt that impressed, much better than red mist though


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

big ben said:


> what do you use to wash your wheels? and how long before you reapply? what prep?
> 
> i ask as i have tried opti-seal and wasnt that impressed, much better than red mist though


I normally give the alloys a ruddy good clean,Carlack NSC and two coats of OS 24 hours apart.I just wash with shampoo and use some Optimum QD after washing,I find it last around 2/3 months.:thumb:


----------



## cotte78 (Sep 20, 2009)

I use Swissvax cleaner fluid to prep the rims, then I apply to coat`s of Swissvax Autobahn. That works great for me.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Blimey - lots of useful replies. Will read them all and make some decisions.

Cheers all!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

335dAND110XS said:


> Blimey - lots of useful replies. Will read them all and make some decisions.
> 
> Cheers all!


same with most things on this site, everyone does different things using different products, and traders recommend what they sell (cant blame them). And then even when your happy with a combo/method, you still buy new stuff just to try anyway :lol:

best way is to read loads, make your own decision and have a play.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Bottom line is any wheel protection is better than none. Makes them a lot easier to clean, as suggested durability varies among the various options but we reckon about 3 months for Wheel Seal & Shine dependent on mileage.

Your wheels are about a 6 out of ten on the complexity scale. Those criss cross BBS rims on the older Beemers take some beating I can tell you.

For the BBS's I would recommend a spray on sealant as they are heavy going with anything else:thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

got a fat can of ag wheel sealent and think iv ued it once or twice.dont really know if it made any difference but i doubt il rush out to get more wheel sealent when it does run out.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

big ben said:


> same with most things on this site, everyone does different things using different products, and traders recommend what they sell (cant blame them). And then even when your happy with a combo/method, you still buy new stuff just to try anyway :lol:
> 
> best way is to read loads, make your own decision and have a play.


I do intend to try another dedicated wheel seal protector product, the higher contenders are Planet Polish or the MER :thumb:


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

My two pence worth.........

Never used a specific "wheel" sealant, I use AG EGP, always have done.

How is "wheel" sealant any different to any other?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> My two pence worth.........
> 
> Never used a specific "wheel" sealant, I use AG EGP, always have done.
> 
> How is "wheel" sealant any different to any other?


Let me pop back in before somebody says" because of the higher temperatures"

Wheels like the bodywork are painted and laquered , so require similar care :thumb:
For the OP, the ideal way as suggested is to take the wheels off and place them on a bench (also saves his back ache if he is adopting a poor posture or it is cold and his back is exposed) .
However if this is not always possible, then a polishing cloth and a spritz around with polish left to haze (10 mins) then buffed off , leaves good results that will surpass a good few washes.
But re-itterate, anything is better than nothing :thumb:


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

Well just got in from cleaning, claying and sealing 2 of my Audi 5 spoke wheels and sealed them with the Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine. I last did them about 3 months ago with the same sealer and it does make them a doddle to clean with just the PW. I know my wheels give me good access so I can get to all of the wheel with the PW quite easily but this has saved a lot of skin on the back of my hands. I used to use AG SRP on my previous Audi and did a side by side comparison 2 of each and the PP WS&S lasted much longer.


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Seriously guys just get Swissvax Autobahn. It was designed in conjuction with Buggati with the Veyrons huge brakes in mind. The dust was cookin the polished alloys. Its very durable. Also the tub looks rather small but trust me you use an insanley small amount, it will last an age. The smell is also something else, you will defo want to eat it. Jus make sure you cleaner fluid the wheel first


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

PaulTheo said:


> Well just got in from cleaning, claying and sealing 2 of my Audi 5 spoke wheels and sealed them with the Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine. I last did them about 3 months ago with the same sealer and it does make them a doddle to clean with just the PW. I know my wheels give me good access so I can get to all of the wheel with the PW quite easily but this has saved a lot of skin on the back of my hands. I used to use AG SRP on my previous Audi and did a side by side comparison 2 of each and the PP WS&S lasted much longer.


It should do , as SRP is more a polish than wax and ideally should be followed up with EGP or a wax :thumb:
But from day 1 the PP has intrigued me :thumb:


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> My two pence worth.........
> 
> Never used a specific "wheel" sealant, I use AG EGP, always have done.
> 
> How is "wheel" sealant any different to any other?


Most sealants wont be designed to withstand the heat brakes make ie. cooking them into next week. Swissvax autobahn has PTFE in it aswel.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

ashman said:


> Seriously guys just get Swissvax Autobahn. It was designed in conjuction with Buggati with the Veyrons huge brakes in mind. The dust was cookin the polished alloys. Its very durable. Also the tub looks rather small but trust me you use an insanley small amount, it will last an age. The smell is also something else, you will defo want to eat it. Jus make sure you cleaner fluid the wheel first


You sure it wasnt the EB110?


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I bought some Planet Polish Wheel Seal and Shine in July last year.
I've used it on a number of different cars. Some are cleaned weekly and some are cleaned every couple of months or so, each doing different amounts of mileage. When it comes to clean the wheels, all it takes is a PW and some shampoo and water and they all come up a treat.

The WS & S lasts about 3 months per application. I don't have to use Bilberry or other alloy cleaners on them. As long as the wheels are prepped properly, clay, Iron-X, clean and sealed, then the alloys are very easy to keep clean.

A very highly rated product by me and one that I will keep using for quite some time...................:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Sounds like the OP needs some G-Techniq C5.

Mega durable, way better than all the other wheel sealants I've tried.

I thoroughly cleaned & ipa'd the wheels back in late September & applied 1 coat of C5.
Obviously with the rubbish weather we've experienced I wasn't expecting to see any evidence of protection this side of Christmas at best but low & behold the wheels are still beading/sheeting now like the product was applied yesterday.
The wheels are obviously easier to clean (regular shampoo only) as they're less dirty than if they didn't have C5 applied.

All in all 10/10:thumb:


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

So for those with limited time and slightly complex wheels, do any spray on sealants work?!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

opti-seal is probably your best bet


----------



## Dionysus (May 18, 2010)

I used 3 coats of Poorboys wheel sealant and that lasted me 3 months over winter (washed with mild shampoo (DJ B2BM) and mitt and R222 wheel gel when needed). I didn't reapply/top-up the Poorboys weekly? The wheels were getting dirty, but it was coming off easier than without the sealant. After 3 months stubborn marks, which washing or R222 could not remove, were sticking to the insides of the wheels.

I have now switched to Gtechniq C5 (full prep inc. iron-x, tar remover, clay, etc) and, again, the wheels are getting dirty, but can be easily washed with mild shampoo and mitt (no need for wheel gel with C5). The beading stopped after a couple of months from application, however, the protection is still there after 6 months, hence, outperformed Poorboys. What I am finding with the C5 is that brake dust in sticking to the insides on the front wheels, however, the car is older so this may just be down to the pads being more worn in.

What you may want to try is not using snow foam on the wheels (may not be doing the Poorboys any favours; think of it as a mild tfr). Also, if not already using, switch to mild shampoo, such as DJ B2BM, SN, etc.

BMWs are also somewhat prone to brake dust deposits (can't quite see the insides of you wheels to see if you are suffering from this). Some owners have swapped the factory fit pads to high quality aftermarket pads and said that this has helped (have a search on one of the BMW forums).


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

I've been using Nanolex Premium Alloy Sealant since I got my car last year and it's kept the wheels in perfect condition. The main reason I went with a sealant was to stop dust bonding to the surface while I bedded in new brakes. To clean the wheels I use a kent noodle mitt and a bucket of water - dirt comes off in one pass. I took this video last June when I first applied the sealant and can honestly say the wheels are looking just as good now:-






Durability is excellent and my current application has been going strong since my winter prep in September. If you want to extend the life of the sealant you can top it up with Nanolex shampoo or their spray sealant. Recommend giving them a try


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

I've gone for the Planet Polish WSAS to try instead of my AG spray. Be interested to see how it performs.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

GolfFanBoy said:


> I've been using Nanolex Premium Alloy Sealant since I got my car last year and it's kept the wheels in perfect condition. The main reason I went with a sealant was to stop dust bonding to the surface while I bedded in new brakes. To clean the wheels I use a kent noodle mitt and a bucket of water - dirt comes off in one pass. I took this video last June when I first applied the sealant and can honestly say the wheels are looking just as good now:-
> 
> YouTube - Nanolex Rim Sealant
> 
> Durability is excellent and my current application has been going strong since my winter prep in September. If you want to extend the life of the sealant you can top it up with Nanolex shampoo or their spray sealant. Recommend giving them a try


That is a great post.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

It's something that i'm looking at John, C5, Blackfire and the Nanolex are the 3 i'm looking at.

While my suspension is fitted the wheels will be clayed ect... so i'll get a decent protection on there and I think i'd rather have the C5 or Nanolex due to the fact I very rarely take my wheels off the car.

The Nanolex is also priced very very well.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

I use AG sealant and NEVER use a wheel cleaning product.
Megs shampoo with long brush, detail brush and Megs mitt.
I find brake dust never sticks and the wheels are cleaned very easily with the mitt.
I do this religiously every week to keep on top of them and AG treat them once a month.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

gally said:


> It's something that i'm looking at John, C5, Blackfire and the Nanolex are the 3 i'm looking at.
> 
> While my suspension is fitted the wheels will be clayed ect... so i'll get a decent protection on there and I think i'd rather have the C5 or Nanolex due to the fact I very rarely take my wheels off the car.
> 
> The Nanolex is also priced very very well.


Obviously can't comment on the C 5: the Blackfire and Nanolex are quite different: the Nanolex is more durable (I'm assuming we're talking about Premium here) has better beading but is less slick.

Blackfire's better for exhaust tips and suspension components etcetera, Nanolex ideal for paintwork, so it's a bit of a toss up really.

If you're looking for the superior long term durability, Nanolex is probably the better option for you: it can also be topped with the Spray Sealant if required. Initial surface preparation is key: either use the Paint Cleaner or IPA prior to application.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/nanolex-premium-paint-and-alloy-sealant.html

Yeah the wheels will be pretty much bare of anything, tardis, iron x, clayed and then wiped down before anything applied, I try to do this with most things especially when applying durable products.

Most of the time when they fail it's due to poor prep.

The Nanolex seems best especially for the size compared with the C5 which is more expensive. Just need a rival to C4 now.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

I believe they are working on it, there is a thread running in their section about a trim dressing. (edit, noticed they've not introduced are the durability wasn't up to scratch). 

I suspect you'll get on well with the sealant on wheels.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks again John, it's been planned for a wile due to the suspension being fitted so plenty of time to research it, now time to make a decision.

I'll go for the nanolex, the other advantage it may have over C5 is it's not as fussy or as delicate to apply. 

The Gtechniq stuff although ground breaking takes some care to work with.


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

amiller said:


> You sure it wasnt the EB110?


From what i remember thats what george himself said in the confrence


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

After 20 years of motoring ive started using Poorboys wheel sealant and just bought some Planet Polish wheel seal but not used it as yet. Since using it i no longer need to use wheel cleaner so this defo works but is a pain to apply.


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

It works on mine. Apply Poorboys every now and again. Simply jetwash the dirt off. Can't fault it.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

big ben said:


> opti-seal is probably your best bet


I agree.

I use opti-seal on everything, trim, windows, paint, rims, everything. It is just so versatile, and so easy to use too. It may look like a small bottle, but you just have to use so little of it.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Well I've just ordered some PP W&S - fingers crossed!

Thanks again everyone - really good advice on here!


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

I've got this stuff:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/migliore-wheel-seal-cat15.html

Only used it once about 6 months ago but forgot and cleaned them will a strong dilution of bilberry the next week and stripped it straight off lol 

It's my plan for this weekend though to re-do them... and hide the bilberry afterwards.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Mine are sealed with a coat of Mer and a layer of Tetrosyl spray wax.


----------

